# atom lab bikes



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

i just got an 07 trailpimp about a month ago and am wondering who else has an atom lab? other bike aer always welcome.


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

here's mine.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

nice bike man. angle that seat up a bit and it will be clean


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

haha i would if i could but thats just acheap seat post the local bike shop gave me. and it woult pivot anymore. i'll eventually get anew one. yeh it would look much cooler.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

what i had to do with my cheap post was flip it around so i could get the angle i wanted


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

fork looks bent


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

for the post, if you don't like it, take the thing off completely, but i't looks cool to me.
And everything else? perfect. The only thing I would do is take of the bashguard if you don't use it. If you use it keep it =)

Nice bike overall. another idea might be to lower the fork...then it'll loose the "freeride" look and get more of the dirt look...but I don't know exactly what your using it for...so I guess thats all cool.

Overall great bike!


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my Trail Pimp


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

alinghi12 said:


> here's mine.


Nice bike. I love Atomlab everything.

But you might want to cut that steerer tube?! It looks like errrrrr.....a serious threat to a carnage-free face.:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

alinghi12 said:


> here's mine.


i love your bike. im glad you are so happy with it. nice to see the "beast status" stance on the ghetto jump. if you cut that steerer and maybe angled the seat somehow, it'd be perfect. i'll ride mine today after i get my sprocket set up real quick.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i do believe i sh!t myself, o and cody yours is nice too


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

pimping trailpimp


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

yeh the deal with the steer tube is it would cost me to go have the bikeshop do it and i dont have apipe cutter so until i find a nother solution that death trap will remain. yeh i'll try that trick with the seat post. and 1 more. couldn t resist.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

sick.
which one do u like more?
the 24's or the 26's?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

holy batman steerer tube!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

asianprideryder said:


> sick.
> which one do u like more?
> the 24's or the 26's?


26er is mine...brakeless and all


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' very good, I like the black theme you guys have got going haha!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice rides showin' up here, some clean a-lab goods.

eb, brakeless big bikes takes balls! props. tried it on the eastern and couldn't hack it, but I guess it depends on where you ride it, I commute on my molly now too so I think it'd be a lawsuit deathtrap! haha.

graydog, yours looks super light w/ the SB8's. MacSL looks smooth.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

alinghi12 said:


> yeh the deal with the steer tube is it would cost me to go have the bikeshop do it and i dont have apipe cutter so until i find a nother solution that death trap will remain. yeh i'll try that trick with the seat post. and 1 more. couldn t resist.


Got a hacksaw? I like pipe cutters better, but a hacksaw will work.

Tim


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

alinghi12 said:


> yeh the deal with the steer tube is it would cost me to go have the bikeshop do it and i dont have apipe cutter so until i find a nother solution that death trap will remain. yeh i'll try that trick with the seat post. and 1 more. couldn t resist.


Got a hacksaw? I like pipe cutters better, but a hacksaw will work.

Tim


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

alinghi12 said:


> yeh the deal with the steer tube is it would cost me to go have the bikeshop do it and i dont have apipe cutter so until i find a nother solution that death trap will remain. yeh i'll try that trick with the seat post. and 1 more. couldn t resist.


Got a hacksaw? I like pipe cutters better, but a hacksaw will work.

Tim


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

asianprideryder said:


> sick.
> which one do u like more?
> the 24's or the 26's?


psh its all about the 24's


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> nice rides showin' up here, some clean a-lab goods.
> 
> graydog, yours looks super light w/ the SB8's. MacSL looks smooth.


Yeah I went for a light build, its been holding up to some pretty serious abuse aswell. 
26.2 LB's right now.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BikeSATORI said:


> nice rides showin' up here, some clean a-lab goods.
> 
> eb, brakeless big bikes takes balls! props. tried it on the eastern and couldn't hack it, but I guess it depends on where you ride it, I commute on my molly now too so I think it'd be a lawsuit deathtrap! haha.
> 
> graydog, yours looks super light w/ the SB8's. MacSL looks smooth.


haha, ya it's a bit crazier feeling then on my 20. since that pic taken yesterday, i had to push the seat a bit forward and angle it down slightly so i could get more clearance to jam my foot in there when needed. function over style in this case i guess. still looks good though i can understand why you wouldn't want to run brakeless in the city, especially not in Japan! sailor boy's is also brakeless if no one noticed.


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Not my bike, but fat none the less. Seen at Interbike, OE baby


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

opjones said:


> Not my bike, but fat none the less. Seen at Interbike, OE baby


hella nice. i think i' gonna cash out for one of there forks.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

what forks are those?


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

on the 24 is a dj3 and on the 26 is a pike. and on the white trailkingis atom labs new fork.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm very interested in the Trailking frame (today at least  ) It's going to be that, an NS Suburban, or I'm just going with an Eastern Nighttrain complete.


----------

